# Bouton "ENVOYER" dans Outlook 2011



## thieuma (2 Mars 2012)

je ne comprends pas, je viens de m'apercevoir que le bouton "ENVOYER" en haut à droite de la fenêtre d'Outlook 2011 a disparu !

Impossible de le trouver par la fonction "personnaliser la barre d'outils".





Un peu d'aide ?


----------



## Aliboron (2 Mars 2012)

Tu peux préciser le contexte ? Décrire les circonstances, le niveau de mise à jour d'Office 2011, etc.


----------



## thieuma (2 Mars 2012)

Le contexte ? Bah y'en  pas !
Hier matin j'ai le bouton "envoyer" et hier soir je vais pour répondre à un mail et là, le bouton a disparu.
Ma version d'Office: 14.1.4


----------



## bricbroc (2 Mars 2012)

La copie d'écran qui s'appelle "Sans titre 2" n'est pas celle d'une fonction "REPONDRE".
Sinon il te manque aussi le bouton "TRANSFERER".
Refais la copie d'écran correctement


----------



## barbette (2 Mars 2012)

bonjour ,
j'ai presque la même chose ,moi  les boutons envoyer,discussion,+ petit +grand,ajouter l'adresse sont grisés je ne peux plus envoyer ,mais il faut dire que cela fait une semaine que ma messagerie (mail ) avec serveur chez free, ne fonctionne plus personne n'a trouvé de solution, j'ai posté a ce sujet.
la réception est revenue je ne sais pas comment, mais l'envoi est impossible!!!
dans mes paramètres de connexion mail, il m'est indiqué que free smtp est déconnecté, je n'ai pourtant rien changé et cela fonctionnait très bien depuis 2007, c'est arrivé subitement et apparemment personne n'a de solution, ni ne s'est de quoi il retourne.
si quelqu'un a une idée?
merci


----------



## Aliboron (2 Mars 2012)

barbette a dit:


> j'ai presque la même chose ,moi les boutons envoyer, discussion,+ petit +grand,ajouter l'adresse sont grisés je ne peux plus envoyer


Ta description n'est pas très complète mais fait fortement penser à un bug récent. Assure-toi de bien avoir fait les dernières mises à jour de Mac OS X et d'Office.

... et ça n'a a priori pas de rapport avec le probléme initial de ce fil.


----------



## Aliboron (3 Mars 2012)

thieuma a dit:


> Hier matin j'ai le bouton "envoyer" et hier soir je vais pour répondre à un mail et là, le bouton a disparu.


Le problème, (si l'on peut dire) c'est qu'il n'y a pas de bouton "Envoyer" dans la barre dont tu montres un extrait. Comme l'image jointe le montre, c'est dans le "pseudo-ruban" qu'on trouve le bouton "Envoyer"&#8230; à condition d'avoir cliqué sur l'onglet "Message"&#8230;



bricbroc a dit:


> La copie d'écran qui s'appelle "Sans titre 2" n'est pas celle d'une fonction "REPONDRE". Sinon il te manque aussi le bouton "TRANSFERER".


C'est de toute évidence la reproduction de la barre d'outils d'un nouveau message. Mais il y manque, en effet, l'essentiel.


----------

